

Court Tosses Out Antitrust Lawsuit Against Google - ssclafani
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110901/14553415771/court-tosses-out-ridiculous-antitrust-lawsuit-against-google.shtml

======
dkl
That pur ad on the side was so annoying I hit the back button.

~~~
WayneDB
Why do you not block advertisements?

EDIT: I don't understand the downvote. It was just a question.

~~~
dkl
(I didn't downvote, FYI)

I have an ad blocker installed. It slipped by.

------
nextparadigms
Microsoft sticking to their behind the scenes evil doings, as usual.

